# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  الأردني زياد المناصير أغنى الأثرياء الجدد على قائمة فوربس "أثرياء العرب"

## الحصن نيوز

*كشفت مجلة "فوربس - الشرق الأوسط" في عددها السادس لشهر أبريل / نيسان عن قائمة  أثرياء العرب للعام 2011  والبالغ عددهم 34 مليارديرا، وصل مجموع ثرواتهم إلى 127 مليار دولار، مقارنة بـ115.3 مليار دولار خلال العام 2010.* 



ومازال  الأمير الوليد بن طلال يتربع على رأس القائمة، لكنه تراجع على قائمة  «فوربس» حسب التصنيف العالمي وجاء هذا العام في المركز 26 بثروته البالغة  19.6 مليار دولار، بارتفاع عن العام الماضي حين كانت 19.4 مليار دولار.  وبرزت المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر ولبنان والإمارات العربية المتحدة  والكويت كأهم أقطاب الثروات العربية. وتأتي


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يزيدو كمان وكمان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]2.1 مليار دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Df3d6b430e: 

لو كان جامعهم بالحلال وكمان بطلع زكاتهم ..فـ ربي يباركله في ماله

بس لو العكس.. :SnipeR (15): [/align]

----------


## aboomarr91

ما شاء الله  :SnipeR (17): 
اللهم زيد وباااااارك :Acebf6cab7:

----------

